

Windows 10: Solitaire Needs Annual Subscription - webdisrupt
http://news.sky.com/story/1528243/windows-10-solitaire-needs-annual-subscription

======
Raurin
I mean, I don't play Solitaire, but it's crap like this that makes me glad I
didn't take my free upgrade yet. I'm hoping to see some outrage over some of
these "they're not bugs; they're features" on Win10, and maybe then we'll get
a proper successor to Win7.

~~~
mikewhy
shhh nobody tell him they did the same thing in Windows 8.1

~~~
Raurin
Haha. Yeah. I'm still using a version of Win7. I'm glad I dodged the Win8/8.1
mess, too.

